# Cape Vape Meet, Saturday 15 February 2014 At 14:30



## Zegee

ola peeps this is long overdue .

Who is keen to have a hookup somwhere just a meet and greet.

currently biggest hold up is venue i was thinking we can try the hooka bar in rondebosch East kromboom road.at least we know the plume chasers won't bother anybody 

let's get this done in Feb so far I know
@Zegee
@Cape vaping supplies
@fred1sa
@Oupa
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@Matthee
@Kareem
@Zodiac
@eviltoy
@The Golf
@Nooby 
@Johnny2Puffs
@Tw!st3dVaP0r
@Mikey
@Tristan
@Chop007

let's make this happen.

Please use this thread to propose dates and alternative venue if u have any others

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

I may be in CT somewhere around the middle to latter part of Feb. If I am there when your meet happens I will try join...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa

I'm also in


----------



## Zegee

fred1sa said:


> I'm also in


like you had a choice 

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## iPWN

I'm there like a bear.


----------



## Oupa

I'm in... how about a lazy Saturday afternoon somewhere in middle of Feb. Would be great if you can join as well @Silver1


----------



## Andre

Awesome, I'm in.


----------



## Kareem

I'm in. A Saturday afternoon will be great.


----------



## Zegee

ok so it's a Saturday then 

now let's lock down date

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Gazzacpt

So looks like either the 15th or 22nd. 15th might be dangerous but I laugh in the face of danger ha ha ha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

we need to 1st find out if they will allow us there?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzacpt

There are a few in the area. I'm going past there on Monday to see which ones will allow and maybe get some pic's then we can decide from there. I hope the one @Zegee suggested won't have an issue its a nice one.


----------



## Zegee

Will contact them tomo and let you guys know but I'm gonna need a head count

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

So far I count 9 without partners or friend's

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## RIEFY

metro centre's one is the one im thinking of? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

I'm talking about the one up on top woollies

sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## Nooby

That's called the Lounge...


----------



## RIEFY

Either way find out. the one at metro is a proper hookah lounge

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zegee

ok cool so i will check tomo and update you all !


----------



## RIEFY

im away the weekend of the 22nd


----------



## eviltoy

I will be there if CVS organises me a litre of Heathers Peach Tobacco for free


----------



## Zodiac

Cape vaping supplies said:


> im away the weekend of the 22nd


Me too, away the weekend of the 22nd, but otherwise i'm in too


----------



## The Golf

Im in, jist not sure the 22. Is racing so may b a lityle difficult. Maybe the car breaks early and I can come later. Eish no thats a bad joke

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Can I also come?


----------



## RIEFY

Of course

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

the more the merrier

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY

zeegee I think you must update the 1st post to include all those confirmed

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Thanks. Perhaps the local sellers can bring some stock with for us to check out.


----------



## Gazzacpt

So we aiming for the 15th ? that seems to be the consensus. Still haven't managed to get the lounge open they open lateish.


----------



## RIEFY

busy aranging for a photographer

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

How about an open garden place where smoking is allowed. The place where the Harley Club guys congregate comes to mind. Long tables outside and good soft live music in a great garden. Cheap bowls of chips or pizza or whatever expense you want. We all pay our own.
The Fisherman's in Kommetjie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

some guys wont drive so far out. so we going to try and arange a hookah lounge

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> some guys wont drive so far out. so we going to try and arange a hookah lounge
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Pity, I liked the idea, but no problem.


----------



## Zegee

Quick update a very big thanks to gazzacpt the lounge will accommodate up to 20 of us on the 15th at 2:30 .

only thing is we will need to spend some dollar's


sent from my EviC 2.0


----------



## The Golf

If they sell ummm drinks then im sire it wont be an issue . 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

did u add everyone that is attending to a list

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gazzacpt

They can do more than 20 then we going to be outside which is also a nice area right next to the sushi bar

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

sounds good

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Please send the name and full address so I can instruct my GPS!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Kromboom Convenience Centre 
Cnr Kromboom Road and Jan Smuts Drive
Rondebosch East

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

im in too 
just let me know when all the details are finalized lol


----------



## The Golf

Mmmm ok no drinks then 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

you can have a passion fruit with lemonade

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Gizmo

No drinks. Goodness me )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The Golf

Lol its a saturday my wife gonna wonder if im sick

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

bring your drinks in ejuice bottles 
and turn those mocktails into cocktails 
lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@Zegee, can we change the title of this thread to Cape Vapers or is it exclusively for Cape Town vapers?


----------



## RIEFY

its for all Mathee. we need you there lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> its for all Mathee. we need you there lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


I will be there. Is this the place on top of Woollies referred to earlier? See from Google Maps there is a Woollies on that corner. Is is well signposted as the Kromboom Convenience Centre? Enough parking around?


----------



## Zegee

Matthee said:


> I will be there. Is this the place on top of Woollies referred to earlier? See from Google Maps there is a Woollies on that corner. Is is well signposted as the Kromboom Convenience Centre? Enough parking around?


Hi Matthee it's for all will amend title and yes that's the place

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

I would be keen to join as well!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Matthee said:


> I will be there. Is this the place on top of Woollies referred to earlier? See from Google Maps there is a Woollies on that corner. Is is well signposted as the Kromboom Convenience Centre? Enough parking around?



Yip its above the Woolies and the centre is on the corner of quite a major intersection so you can't really miss it. Plenty parking at the centre and on Kromboom road. Use Wollies as the landmark and you really can't miss it from either Jan Smuts or Kromboom Road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

we need to add numbers so that we know how many guys are goong

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis

How's this . I am gonna miss the joburg vape meet cos where am I .... queenstown , eastern cape !!!! Lol 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan

Count me in


----------



## Chop007

Ahoy there another CT dude would like to join you all? Can I pull in? Legendary. Anytime, anywhere, I will be there like a Hare.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Everyone is welcome. Going to need a headcount soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

I count 17 so far - Great. See list below. I your name is on the list, but you cannot make it, please post to let us know. If your name is not on the list, but you want to attend, please post to let us know. COME ON ALL CAPE VAPERS!! Visitors welcome too.

@Zegee
@Cape vaping supplies
@fred1sa
@Oupa
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@Matthee
@Kareem
@Zodiac
@eviltoy
@The Golf
@Nooby
@Johnny2Puffs
@Tw!st3dVaP0r
@Mikey
@Tristan
@Chop007
Rayyaan (photographer, pending HRH's permission. CVS to confirm)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Thanks @Matthee. We also need to know who is bringing partners and kids. Could you edit a +1 or 2 or 3 next to the names of those bringing ppl along. I will use this list to confirm numbers.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikey

Matthee said:


> I count 17 so far - Great. See list below. I your name is on the list, but you cannot make it, please post to let us know. If your name is not on the list, but you want to attend, please post to let us know. COME ON ALL CAPE VAPERS!! Visitors welcome too.
> 
> @Zegee
> @Cape vaping supplies
> @fred1sa
> @Oupa
> @Gazzacpt
> @iPWN
> @Matthee
> @Kareem
> @Zodiac
> @eviltoy
> @The Golf
> @Nooby
> @Johnny2Puffs
> @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> @Mikey
> @Tristan
> @Chop007


Thanks for the effort @Matthee  We have to show them Jo'Burgers how it's really done... We just have to!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007

Quote="Gazzacpt, post: 12567, member: 131"]Everyone is welcome. Going to need a headcount soon.[/quote]
Awesome that will be epic. So we will just check out for the vapour cloud in order to recognise each other? I am definitely pulling in I can use some advice on upgrades and mods. Thanks guys you rock.


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Thanks @Matthee. We also need to know who is bringing partners and kids. Could you edit a +1 or 2 or 3 next to the names of those bringing ppl along. I will use this list to confirm numbers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


Good point. Yes, will edit thus.


----------



## Zegee

@ gazzacpt thanks for taking point on this I have been out of action for a bit glad to see we making some progress to first ever vape meet Ct style.

sent from my EviC 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Im def there, I cancelled cricket so im there, cnt wait

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY

photographer confirmed pending his wifes permission lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andre

Cape vaping supplies said:


> photographer confirmed pending his wifes permission lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


Awesome, thanks CVS. What is his name - for the list.


----------



## RIEFY

rayyaan

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

All im saying is bring the Reo's with. It had better blow me away. All this talk about Reos 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

Reo's or not, I am looking forward to meeting some of our little community!! Will be better with Reo's though... lol

Perhaps some of the local suppliers like CVS, Oupa, etc can bring some their gear with as well? I think there may be some demand...? Anybody willing to second that motion...?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Mikey said:


> Reo's or not, I am looking forward to meeting some of our little community!! Will be better with Reo's though... lol
> 
> Perhaps some of the local suppliers like CVS, Oupa, etc can bring some their gear with as well? I think there may be some demand...? Anybody willing to second that motion...?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Absolutely. And everyone should bring drippers (or at least their own drip tips for tasting) with cotton to change wicks, any juices for others to sample, gear, questions, smiles, etcetera - list more of what you can think of.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mikey

Matthee said:


> Absolutely. And everyone should bring drippers (or at least their own drip tips for tasting) with cotton to change wicks, any juices for others to sample, gear, questions, smiles, etcetera - list more of what you can think of.


Nice one Matthee! I think you pretty much got it all there!


----------



## Silver

Wow, you chaps are organised. I am impressed.

I recall someone asked us Joburgers if we had any advice for you guys in CT for your first vape meet. Just something we found at our recent vape meet was that the venue we used was great since we had our "own section" and were pretty much left to our own devices, literally. I think that is much better than being part of the place with all the other patrons.

Keep that in mind and try for that in your venue choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Golf

Ok so I think ima brimg my Russian along use it as a dripper lol. It so easy to change out the cotton and seems to taste the best when I just soak the cotton with juice in stead of filling the tank

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa

Will bring some stock and maybe some free juice samples 

I assume no beers will be served there as it is Halaal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

Yip, halaal... and amen for the free juice samples 

They do have a separate section in the Sushi corner


----------



## Oupa

So the samples I bring marked as whiskey or brandy flavour... might actually contain... well whiskey or brandy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nooby

Oupa said:


> So the samples I bring marked as whiskey or brandy flavour... might actually contain... well whiskey or brandy





Na all good bru... lol


----------



## Gazzacpt

Howzit Cape Vapers would all those attending please ensure that your name is on the list our resident moderater @Matthee is compiling and post if you are bringing +1 or more. I need the numbers so they can see if we can get the cigar lounge or outside area next to the sushi bar. They will serve food and snacks to those who might want to have lunch. You can check the menu on their website there some pics of the place aswell. www.the-lounge.co.za 

Thanks @Oupa for offering free samples. Thanks @Zegee for getting this going. Thanks @Matthee for doing the attendance list. Thanks CVS for arranging a photographer. Did I leave anyone out.



Now just waiting for CVS to offer free bottles of heathers tobacco 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

might have some juice as well 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BhavZ

Can you tentatively add me to the list.. Got a family function that day but am hoping its gonna end in time to come through.


----------



## Andre

I count 20 so far - Great. See list below. I your name is on the list, but you cannot make it, please post to let us know. If your name is not on the list, but you want to attend, please post to let us know. If you are bringing others along, post their names too. COME ON ALL CAPE VAPERS!! Visitors welcome too.

*Venue*: Kromboom Convenience Centre
Cnr Kromboom Road and Jan Smuts Drive
 Rondebosch East

No alcohol allowed. Food and snacks available (http://www.the-lounge.co.za/).
There will be e-liquids to taste. If you have juices you want others to taste - bring them along. Bring drippers, atomizers, drip tips, wicking materieal with you for tasting juices, testing others' gear, etcetera.
Bring your vaping gear along to show to others. If you like coiling, bring your coiling gear to teach others how to.
Bring too your smiles and lots of questions.

@Zegee
@Cape vaping supplies
@fred1sa
@Oupa
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@Matthee
@Kareem
@Zodiac
@eviltoy
@The Golf
@Nooby
@Johnny2Puffs
@Tw!st3dVaP0r
@Mikey
@Tristan
@Chop007 + 1
@BhavZ
@Pappi

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mikey

Nice  Thanks @Matthee!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Yeh, thanks guys this is going to be epic.


----------



## RIEFY

my buddy ziyaad owner of evape will confirm monday of he will attend

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Matthee said:


> I count 19 so far - Great. See list below. I your name is on the list, but you cannot make it, please post to let us know. If your name is not on the list, but you want to attend, please post to let us know. If you are bringing others along, post their names too. COME ON ALL CAPE VAPERS!! Visitors welcome too.
> 
> *Venue*: Kromboom Convenience Centre
> Cnr Kromboom Road and Jan Smuts Drive
> Rondebosch East
> 
> No alcohol allowed. Food and snacks available (http://www.the-lounge.co.za/).
> There will be e-liquids to taste. If you have juices you want others to taste - bring them along. Bring drippers, atomizers, drip tips, wicking materieal with you for tasting juices, testing others' gear, etcetera.
> Bring your vaping gear along to show to others. If you like coiling, bring your coiling gear to teach others how to.
> Bring too your smiles and lots of questions.
> 
> @Zegee
> @Cape vaping supplies
> @fred1sa
> @Oupa
> @Gazzacpt
> @iPWN
> @Matthee
> @Kareem
> @Zodiac
> @eviltoy
> @The Golf
> @Nooby
> @Johnny2Puffs
> @Tw!st3dVaP0r
> @Mikey
> @Tristan
> @Chop007
> @BhavZ
> Rayyaan (photographer, pending HRH's permission. CVS to confirm)



Hey Matthee, just a quick heads up, please add one more for me, I will be bringing 1 person with me. Thanks a bunch for arranging and missioning and everything, it is greatly appreciated. Hope to learn lots more about vaping, most importantly, how do I get the biggest vapor cloud ever, and all the equipment I will need to get that effect. Once I have learnt that, I will have a firm goal to head towards. I don't know if the Guinness Book of Records has yet added that entry, "Biggest Vape Cloud Eva, from one Breath." 

Thanks everyone for the mellow forum and all ya Cape Vaping legends. Rock On Man.


----------



## Silver

Wow, you Cape Town people are organised!
I am impressed!


----------



## Andre

Chop007 said:


> Hey Matthee, just a quick heads up, please add one more for me, I will be bringing 1 person with me. Thanks a bunch for arranging and missioning and everything, it is greatly appreciated. Hope to learn lots more about vaping, most importantly, how do I get the biggest vapor cloud ever, and all the equipment I will need to get that effect. Once I have learnt that, I will have a firm goal to head towards. I don't know if the Guinness Book of Records has yet added that entry, "Biggest Vape Cloud Eva, from one Breath."
> 
> Thanks everyone for the mellow forum and all ya Cape Vaping legends. Rock On Man.


Done above, with pleasure.


----------



## RIEFY

photographer confirmed

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

So far the biggest clouds I have ever seen were done with sub ohm coils.. Must admit personally I think that is a dangerous area to go to as anything could go wrong, as well I have noticed that the guys who do sub ohm coil builds for cloud chasing generally use zero nic juices as the throat hit can be quite intense. As well based on the talk around VG generates the cloud so more VG in your juice should aid the cloud sizes as well.

With all that said I think the best build would be a sub ohm coil on a VV/VW battery with 100% VG juice with no nic.

Hope that helps.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Pappi

Hi all, im the photographer and looking forward to meeting you all ... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt

Pappi said:


> Hi all, im the photographer and looking forward to meeting you all ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Welcome and thanks @Pappi looking forward to meeting everyone as well.
Please bring along your lens that makes us look like movie stars

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Hi @Pappi, welcome to the forum. Looking at your avatar you look like an experienced vaper. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread:http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Happy vaping. And thanks that we may borrow your photography skills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

no longer will be able to make it 

just found out there is a family function im forced to attend 
will see if i can pop in for a few moments but it be best to count me out for the numbers


----------



## Andre

I count 19 so far - Great. See list below. I your name is on the list, but you cannot make it, please post to let us know. If your name is not on the list, but you want to attend, please post to let us know. If you are bringing others along, post their names too. COME ON ALL CAPE VAPERS!! Visitors welcome too.

*Venue*: Kromboom Convenience Centre, Cnr Kromboom Road and Jan Smuts Drive,
Rondebosch East
*Date and time*: Saturday, 15 February 2014 at 14:30

No alcohol allowed. Food and snacks available (http://www.the-lounge.co.za/).
There will be e-liquids to taste. If you have juices you want others to taste - bring them along. Bring drippers, atomizers, drip tips, wicking materieal with you for tasting juices, testing others' gear, etcetera.
Bring your vaping gear along to show to others. If you like coiling, bring your coiling gear to teach others how to.
Bring too your smiles and lots of questions.

@Zegee
@Cape vaping supplies
@fred1sa
@Oupa
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@Matthee
@Kareem
@Zodiac
@eviltoy
@The Golf
@Nooby
@Johnny2Puffs
@Mikey
@Tristan
@Chop007 + 1
@BhavZ
@Pappi

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Time?

Already have plans for Saturday, but might be able to come with my +1...


----------



## Andre

RawRam_cpt said:


> Time?
> 
> Already have plans for Saturday, but might be able to come with my +1...


Hah, missed the time on our list post, thank @RawRam_cpt. Starting at 14:30, let us know if you and your +1 will be there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Thanks @Mathee will post here once I've gotten confirmation/permission from my +1/gf/boss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam

Can I join?


----------



## Gazzacpt

iKeyaam said:


> Can I join?



Sure you can it's open to all. Let us know and we'll add your name to the list.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyaam

Im in!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Bring your kit don't be shy

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

So its at 14:30, and i work till 15:00  My bro in law, Yusuf also wants to join, with his son. Then theres another friend, Ebrahim that may join too, just need to confirm with him.


----------



## Zegee

Bring em all

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Zodiac said:


> So its at 14:30, and i work till 15:00  My bro in law, Yusuf also wants to join, with his son. Then theres another friend, Ebrahim that may join too, just need to confirm with him.


So you will join us after work? Will add Yusuf and his son to the list.


----------



## Andre

I count 24 so far - Great. See list below. I your name is on the list, but you cannot make it, please post to let us know. If your name is not on the list, but you want to attend, please post to let us know. If you are bringing others along, post their names too. COME ON ALL CAPE VAPERS!! Visitors welcome too.

*Venue*: Kromboom Convenience Centre, Cnr Kromboom Road and Jan Smuts Drive,
Rondebosch East
*Date and time*: Saturday, 15 February 2014 at 14:30

No alcohol allowed. Food and snacks available (http://www.the-lounge.co.za/).
There will be e-liquids to taste. If you have juices you want others to taste - bring them along. Bring drippers, atomizers, drip tips, wicking materieal with you for tasting juices, testing others' gear, etcetera.
Bring your vaping gear along to show to others. If you like coiling, bring your coiling gear to teach others how to.
Bring too your smiles and lots of questions.

@Zegee
@Cape vaping supplies
@fred1sa
@Oupa
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@Matthee
@Kareem
@Zodiac
@eviltoy
@The Golf
@Nooby
@Johnny2Puffs
@Mikey
@Tristan
@Chop007 + 1
@BhavZ
@Pappi
@iKeyaam
Yusuf +1
Brennan
Ebrahim (@Zodiac to confirm)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Going to change the booking to 30 ppl

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt what it booked under?

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt

Booked for Gary +19 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Matthee said:


> So you will join us after work? Will add Yusuf and his son to the list.


Will definitely be joining after work, perhaps i can run away a bit early

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tristan

Matthee, as you know vaping dehydrates one. Anyway we way of getting a venue that serves a beer at least Water, juice and cooldrinks tends to dehydrate me more


----------



## Zegee

Tristan said:


> Matthee, as you know vaping dehydrates one. Anyway we way of getting a venue that serves a beer at least Water, juice and cooldrinks tends to dehydrate me more


lol next meet we will use an alcohol friendly venue

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

LoL @Tristan, behave please, there will be no dancing on the tables!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tristan

Matthee, pls add my brother, Brennan, to the list, thanks.


----------



## RIEFY

ai we cant take tristan any where. lol. next time ne

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> ai we cant take tristan any where. lol. next time ne
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Thats ok we'll just get him on a lekker nic buzz

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tristan

Thanks guys. Gazza, my limit is 1 tank, 9mg per hour. I must still drive ...Maybe I must bring some "Yebo juice" with..mmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RIEFY

tristy dont forget samples ne

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Oooo more samples. I might not survive this.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz

Flip man I'm working on saturday- stock take

Will make a turn afterwards


----------



## Gazzacpt

Booking confirmed for 30 ppl outside smoking area. If we more we are more we'll just squeeze in and make do. See you there looking forward to meeting you all in person. Remember to bring your wallets for a juice or a coffee and snacks its important to stay hydrated, and to support the local resellers who offered to bring some samples along to make it even more exciting. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY

I might have some mechs, drippers, kayfuns, and some ceramic drip tips in time.

please all bring along drippers or some sort of flavor testing gear. will have some juice you guys can sample aswell

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I might have some mechs, drippers, kayfuns, and some ceramic drip tips in time.
> 
> please all bring along drippers or some sort of flavor testing gear. will have some juice you guys can sample aswell
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



You sir are a rockstar. I sense a kuyfun being in my possession in the near future. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom

have fun guys! It is gr8 that the Capetonians organized a meeting as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Would it be possible to ask some of the vendors of vape gear to bring a few drippers for resale. And if possible drippers that are compatible with ego style vv batteries.

Thanks..


----------



## Rowan Francis

Gazzacpt said:


> I sense a kuyfun being in my possession in the near future.



the force is strong in that one , oh be young , train he must

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'll pack my bag of cotton balls Mr CVS

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## fred1sa

Hey guys. We gonna be starting the sample box at the vape meet so please bring some juices to get the box started. Maybe some suppliers can provide samples.
Somebody also has to be the first recipient so here's your chance to jump the queue!


----------



## eviltoy

Fred give al the details he wants to join

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

so I contacted juicy vapor awaiting his response to attend and bring some samples

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## fred1sa

eviltoy said:


> Fred give al the details he wants to join
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Will do bro.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

are the juice suppliers going to be having some stock for sale 

would love some quality juice for my reo, i think ill be able to pop in for 30 min before i have to leave 

but still unsure


----------



## BhavZ

If the resellers could bring juice and gear for selling that would be awesome. I am looking forward to the vape meet not just to meet everyone but so that I can also get know the sellers as I find that my access to juice and gear to be very limited.


----------



## Andre

I count 28 so far - Great. See list below. I your name is on the list, but you cannot make it, please post to let us know. If your name is not on the list, but you want to attend, please post to let us know. If you are bringing others along, post their names too. COME ON ALL CAPE VAPERS!! Visitors welcome too.

*Venue*: Kromboom Convenience Centre, Cnr Kromboom Road and Jan Smuts Drive,
Rondebosch East
*Date and time*: Saturday, 15 February 2014 at 14:30

No alcohol allowed. Food and snacks available (http://www.the-lounge.co.za/).
There will be e-liquids to taste. If you have juices you want others to taste - bring them along. Bring drippers, atomizers, drip tips, wicking material with you for tasting juices, testing others' gear, etcetera.
Bring your vaping gear along to show to others. If you like coiling, bring your coiling gear to teach others how to.
Bring too your smiles and lots of questions.

@Zegee
@Cape vaping supplies
@fred1sa
@Oupa
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@Matthee
@Kareem + 1
@Zodiac
@eviltoy
@The Golf
@Nooby
@Johnny2Puffs
@Mikey
@Tristan
@Chop007 + 1
@BhavZ
@Pappi
@iKeyaam
@Riaz
@William
Yusuf +1
Brennan
Ebrahim (@Zodiac to confirm)
Mark (Juicy Vapor)


----------



## Riaz

Add me as well.

I'll be a little late but will def pop in after work.


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> Add me as well.
> 
> I'll be a little late but will def pop in after work.


Great! Done above.


----------



## William

Please add me to the list


----------



## Andre

William said:


> Please add me to the list


Done above. And most welcome to the forum. Love your avatar. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Matthee thanks so much for keeping the list updated.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

ok mark from juicy vapor confirmed. I got him to extend his 30% special on all juices till saturday but all orders must be placed tonight. let me know if any one is interested

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kareem

Hi please add 1 to my name.


----------



## Andre

I count 29 so far - Great. See list below. If your name is on the list, but you cannot make it, please post to let us know. If your name is not on the list, but you want to attend, please post to let us know. If you are bringing others along, post their names too. COME ON ALL CAPE VAPERS!! Visitors welcome too.

*Venue*: Kromboom Convenience Centre, Cnr Kromboom Road and Jan Smuts Drive,
Rondebosch East
*Date and time*: Saturday, 15 February 2014 at 14:30

No alcohol allowed. Food and snacks available (http://www.the-lounge.co.za/).
There will be e-liquids to taste. If you have juices you want others to taste - bring them along. Bring drippers, atomizers, drip tips, wicking material with you for tasting juices, testing others' gear, etcetera.
Bring your vaping gear along to show to others. If you like coiling, bring your coiling gear to teach others how to.
Bring too your smiles and lots of questions.

@Zegee
@Cape vaping supplies
@fred1sa
@Oupa
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@Matthee
@Kareem + 1
@Zodiac
@eviltoy
@The Golf
@Nooby
@Johnny2Puffs
@Mikey
@Tristan
@Chop007 + 1
@BhavZ
@Pappi
@iKeyaam
@Riaz
@William
@Jean
Yusuf +1
Brennan
Ebrahim 
Mark (Juicy Vapor)


----------



## Oupa

Hey @Matthee , please also add @Jean for the Vape Meet... Thanks!


----------



## TylerD

Good golly, but the Kaap people is making a statement! Awesome guys! Next Joburg meeting must be bigger!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Oupa

We can almost call it Cape Vape Con.Becoming more of a conference than just a meet!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac

About confirming Ebrahim, he said that he will try his very best, and he will more than likely be there, but cannot make any promises


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Yeah next yr this time we going to need to hire a hall 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Yeah next yr this time we going to need to hire a hall
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


That will be awesome!


----------



## Gazzacpt

Lets go big should we book the CTICC ?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

TylerD said:


> Good golly, but the Kaap people is making a statement! Awesome guys! Next Joburg meeting must be bigger!



Agreed - All you Gautengalengers who are slacking and not attending meets need to get your butts into gear!!! Next one is in April


----------



## Zegee

Hey cape guys anybody got a connection with someone that does printing ? 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Andre

Zegee said:


> Hey cape guys anybody got a connection with someone that does printing ?sent from my reonautical cloud machine


PM me with details of what you want, HRH might be able to help.


----------



## RIEFY

what type of printing

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Zodiac

Yep, my bro in law, Yusuf, he does screen printing, or were you were talking referring to other printing ?


----------



## Silver

You Cape peeps are really rocking. 

Wishing you all the best vape meet. Hope you all learn something, get something new and have fun. 

The sad part is that i will just, just miss it. And believe me i tried to make it. Going to be in CT on Monday for a few days, but couldnt finish my work in time, so have a massive amount to do this weekend. Otherwise, i would have come down earlier.....

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mikey

Silver1 said:


> You Cape peeps are really rocking.
> 
> Wishing you all the best vape meet. Hope you all learn something, get something new and have fun.
> 
> The sad part is that i will just, just miss it. And believe me i tried to make it. Going to be in CT on Monday for a few days, but couldnt finish my work in time, so have a massive amount to do this weekend. Otherwise, i would have come down earlier.....
> 
> Enjoy


 *Empathy Button* Hopefully next time @VapeConCPT ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510

really wanna come through, but wont be able to make it! 

and dont wanna walk around with a Twisp!


----------



## Andre

Hein510 said:


> really wanna come through, but wont be able to make it!
> 
> and dont wanna walk around with a Twisp!


Sorry you can't make it. Nothing wrong with a twisp, many of us started there and many of us still use them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Keyaam

Tomorrow is going to be fun. As long as CVS brings me a KayFun


----------



## Gazzacpt

iKeyaam said:


> Tomorrow is going to be fun. As long as CVS brings me a KayFun



I'm also hoping his stock arrived

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Matthee please add Zeki to the list still waiting for him to register on the forum.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

I count 30 so far - Great. See list below. If your name is on the list, but you cannot make it, please post to let us know. If your name is not on the list, but you want to attend, please post to let us know. If you are bringing others along, post their names too. COME ON ALL CAPE VAPERS!! Visitors welcome too.

*Venue*: Kromboom Convenience Centre, Cnr Kromboom Road and Jan Smuts Drive,
Rondebosch East
*Date and time*: Saturday, 15 February 2014 at 14:30

No alcohol allowed. Food and snacks available (http://www.the-lounge.co.za/).
There will be e-liquids to taste. If you have juices you want others to taste - bring them along. Bring drippers, atomizers, drip tips, wicking material with you for tasting juices, testing others' gear, etcetera.
Bring your vaping gear along to show to others. If you like coiling, bring your coiling gear to teach others how to.
Bring too your smiles and lots of questions.

@Zegee
@Cape vaping supplies (Cape Vaping Supplies)
@fred1sa
@Oupa (Vapour Mountain)
@Gazzacpt
@iPWN
@Matthee
@Kareem + 1
@Zodiac
@eviltoy
@The Golf
@Nooby
@Johnny2Puffs
@Mikey
@Tristan (Lekka Vapors)
@Chop007 + 1
@BhavZ
@Pappi
@iKeyaam
@Riaz
@William
@Jean
Zeki
Yusuf +1
Brennan
Ebrahim
Mark (Juicy Vapor)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

I am going to Bring my RSST, AGA-T2 and my Kayfun and you can buy any of them if you want 

Never got the hang of the SS Mesh Build (RSST / AGA-T2)

As for the Kayfun 3.1, it's a great device and when it's going its awesome. I hate the way you fill or refill these from the top as I don't have a tight fitting filler bottle... So I am going to get me the Kayfun Lite with the fill port at the bottom. Apparently you can "machine" a chopstick to help with refilling though 

That said, can't wait for tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Mikey said:


> I am going to Bring my RSST, AGA-T2 and my Kayfun and you can buy any of them if you want
> 
> Never got the hang of the SS Mesh Build (RSST / AGA-T2)
> 
> As for the Kayfun 3.1, it's a great device and when it's going its awesome. I hate the way you fill or refill these from the top as I don't have a tight fitting filler bottle... So I am going to get me the Kayfun Lite with the fill port at the bottom. Apparently you can "machine" a chopstick to help with refilling though
> 
> That said, can't wait for tomorrow



Cant wait for tomorrow either. Its gonna be great being able to put faces to names.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RIEFY

I was hoping for a long shot lol. parcel is in dubai should be in cape town tomorrow but not sure if it will be here by the time of the vape meet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Dude, you don't have a Kayfun 3.1 ES anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I was hoping for a long shot lol. parcel is in dubai should be in cape town tomorrow but not sure if it will be here by the time of the vape meet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Just check them when you get them there will be a kayfun and a nemi with my name on. True story.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## William

So a kayfun... i been wanting to try one of that


----------



## Andre

William said:


> So a kayfun... i been wanting to try one of that


I am sure there will be at the meet. Will bring mine along anyhow. And you are welcome to test drive.


----------



## William

Thanks... that should be cool.


----------



## Derick

At the JHB vapemeet I got to try various devices - but I must admit, I was a few whiskeys down, so next time I'm taking a notebook


----------



## Poppie

Dear Cape People
Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow,
Have a lekker Vape meet with lots of 'GEES'

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BhavZ

Poppie said:


> Dear Cape People
> Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow,
> Have a lekker Vape meet with lots of 'GEES'



Thanks @Poppie


----------



## Zegee

Poppie said:


> Dear Cape People
> Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow,
> Have a lekker Vape meet with lots of 'GEES'


Thnx we will post a video of our war cry 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy

Might not make it got a call this morning and have to help out some family. If I am done early ill cone through as its down the road

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

Better be some pics on this forum from the vape meet


----------



## Zegee

Derick said:


> Better be some pics on this forum from the vape meet


rather demanding aren't we 
we have a photographer so there definitely will be pics.


sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

eviltoy said:


> Might not make it got a call this morning and have to help out some family. If I am done early ill cone through as its down the road
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Met eish! Hope you make it @eviltoy Good Luck!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

You guys must try do a group cloud shot. Take the pic as you all exhale at the same time. Takes a while to get it right, so get someone to count 5 counts while you all inhale, then you all exhale at the same time and the photogrpaher can take a great shot

Cant wait to see that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac

Who's excited for the vape meet !?!?! I bet theres lots of coil building and battery charging happening right now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Zegee

Zodiac said:


> Who's excited for the vape meet !?!?! I bet theres lots of coil building and battery charging happening right now


Lmao started that last night as well haven't really rebuilt more re recoil

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zodiac said:


> Who's excited for the vape meet !?!?! I bet theres lots of coil building and battery charging happening right now



Threw everything in a ice cream tub and batteries are charging as we speak. Oh cotton balls need to make their way into the tub.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

Zodiac said:


> Who's excited for the vape meet !?!?! I bet theres lots of coil building and battery charging happening right now


Ha , ha, stoked it is going to be kieff, just charging as I type. Sommer bring a car battery with just in case.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam

My charger doesnt wanna work today of all days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

iKeyaam said:


> My charger doesnt wanna work today of all days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ask for the vape meet guys to bring chargers!


----------



## Nooby

Count me in..


----------



## Riaz

im soooooooooooooooo UPSET right now

whilst my fellow cape vapers are enjoying themselves at the meet up, im stuck at the office fixing our stock on the system.

i was meant to be done at 3pm then head through, but this is taking longer than expected.

i think im gona make a way to leave now LOL


----------



## eviltoy

Im stuck working at my families shop *sigh*

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick

What shop is that?


----------



## Tom

Riaz said:


> im soooooooooooooooo UPSET right now
> 
> whilst my fellow cape vapers are enjoying themselves at the meet up, im stuck at the office fixing our stock on the system.
> 
> i was meant to be done at 3pm then head through, but this is taking longer than expected.
> 
> i think im gona make a way to leave now LOL


cant your stomach be upset suddenly?


----------



## Derick

"Family emergency"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Theres a problem with the new baby your wife needs you to come home urgently


----------



## Tom

there should be some kind of a live broadcast/feedback from the Capers Meet (pun intended )

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Melinda

Tom said:


> there should be some kind of a live broadcast/feedback from the Capers Meet (pun intended )



Yep I do hope that all of them is having as much fun as we have at our vape meets...even though dancing on the tables was frown upon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

All vape meets should be on video for download or posted on youtube


----------



## Mikey

Anyone lose opel keys, left at the CPT Vape Meet?

We left it with the waiter who will probably leave it with the owner...

Was an awesome meet! Thanks guys!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nooby

Yip, was indeed.. great meeting all


----------



## Melinda

Is the Vape meet over already?


----------



## Mikey

I am last to leave, so that would be a yes  @Melinda

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

teaser






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's have a full report back or will that happen once you get off your bike at home?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cape vaping supplies said:


> teaser



REO Fest! Whoooo! There was some serious hardware involved here! Very nice!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Sho cpt has alot of reos

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

there was 2 or 3 reos that didnt make the meet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Yea wish i could hav made it bt stuck at a fam function 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda

We need photo's!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TylerD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> teaser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


That looks Saxi guys! Awesome stuff!


----------



## Zegee

special thanks to all vapers that pulled in.
A very special thanks to @Matthee and @ gazzacpt for arranging 
the suppliers that brought samples 

we planning the next one already.
Thanks again to all that came was awesome to meet you .
pics will follow soon

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Keyaam

Thank you zegee for paying the bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


> special thanks to all vapers that pulled in.
> A very special thanks to @Matthee and @Gazzacpt for arranging
> the suppliers that brought samples
> 
> we planning the next one already.
> Thanks again to all that came was awesome to meet you .
> pics will follow soon
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine




And thanks to @Zegee for for making it happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt said:


> And thanks to @Zegee for for making it happen.


team effort bro 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## fred1sa

Thanks guys. Was great put a face to the names.
Great event and thanks to Oupa for the Legends samples and Mark from Juicy Vape for letting us taste a variety of flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

fred1sa said:


> Thanks guys. Was great put a face to the names.
> Great event and thanks to Oupa for the Legends samples and Mark from Juicy Vape for letting us taste a variety of flavours.


and cvs for lanyards and samples he had from sunram I think it was

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

was lekker guys!!! looking forward to the next meet

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Nooby

Yeah special thanks to all the suppliers for the samples and free goodies


----------



## Andre

Great meet, thanks to all. Just too many juices to even remotely taste all - nic starts catching up with you. Now see what you mean @Silver1 - take it slooow. @Mikey built his very first dual coils right there and showed some of the guys how to do coiling - awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Matthee glad you home safe, I nearly passed out test driving your reo's, hardcore man.


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> @Matthee glad you home safe, I nearly passed out test driving your reo's, hardcore man.


Yeah, over here in the platteland we shave with doringdraad!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The Golf

Sorry I left guys, I had a serious nic rush felt a bit sick 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

Was awesome guys, great to have met all the awesome CT vapers !! Thanks to all that made it happen, already looking forward to the next meet


----------



## Zegee

The Golf said:


> Sorry I left guys, I had a serious nic rush felt a bit sick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


hey bro u need to take it easy need to see u and that custom reo at the next meet

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Silver

Wow guys, sounds like you had an amazing time

@Cape vaping supplies - thanks for the picture Sharief - I count 8 REO Grands and 2 Minis. Cape Town has way more REOs than JHB!

@Matthee, you are hardcore - doringdraad and all. Hope you took it slow yourself 

And well done to you chaps for pulling it off. Hope the Cape Town Vape Meet grows from strength to strength. And hoping I can make one fairly soon. 

And @Oupa - thats not fair, the Cape Town peeps got to taste the Legends.... Sniff.... Well done though - hope it was well received!!!

Shame sorry to hear about the guys that were stuck at work. Did you make it there?

It seems your Vape Meet was over at about 6pm. At least one thing I can say about ours was that I left with @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff right at the end - at about 9pm! Were you guys tired? Or was it no alcohol - or what? Perhaps the nic buzzes sent some of you home early?

Last but not least, did you manage the group cloud photo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

The Golf said:


> Sorry I left guys, I had a serious nic rush felt a bit sick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Oops


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r

Im guessing the no alcohol lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

Thanks to all who made the meet happen and to those who pulled through. Was epic and man was there some serious hardware (drool emoji needed)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pappi

Teaser 2.0 with a sneak preview ... VIEWER DISCRETION is ADVISED lokl ... @Oupa


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Pappi One of the two pictures is the pics we wanted to see... but the picture of someones ringpiece isn't!


----------



## Pappi

Lokl I just had to man was tempting

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Pappi said:


> Lokl I just had to man was tempting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Where the pics at bro? don't make me call ur motjie

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pappi

Sorry man ... where I am now, the sifnal is super crap so for those of you who want to see the pictures, please viait Ismail Abrahams Photography on face book and dont forget to likw the page lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ

Pappi said:


> Sorry man ... where I am now, the sifnal is super crap so for those of you who want to see the pictures, please viait Ismail Abrahams Photography on face book and dont forget to l*ikw the page *lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Done

Some awesome pics there man.. ("WhatsApp Thumbs Up emoji")


----------



## Zodiac

The Golf said:


> Sorry I left guys, I had a serious nic rush felt a bit sick
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I feel for ya man, sorry about that. Luckily for me, i have had one too many nic rushes before, and know exactly when to take a break, lol. I hope you're feeling much better now.


----------



## Silver

Pappi said:


> Sorry man ... where I am now, the sifnal is super crap so for those of you who want to see the pictures, please viait Ismail Abrahams Photography on face book and dont forget to likw the page lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Excellent pics indeed @Pappi!! Thanks

Loved the group cloud shot. So nice. You all look great!

And lovely group gear shots. 

Nice green shirt @Matthee !

Who had the Grip case?


----------



## Stroodlepuff

nice shots guys...but who is who  I know @Oupa and @Matthee and @Cape vaping supplies and I think I saw @Riaz but the rest I have no idea


----------



## Gazzacpt

Silver1 said:


> Who had the Grip case?



@Oupa 's box of tricks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt

Shot for the pics @Pappi everyone else looks like movie stars but your little photoshop brush bypassed me.


----------



## Zegee

group shot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

but who is who


----------



## Zegee

from left to right
Hurley shirt - i pawn
the golf
CVS
Nooby
Mark from juicy vapor
ikeyaam
Gazzacpt
fred1sa
Matthee
ME
Zodiac
Lekkavapes
Bhavz
Middle row
Riaz
Mikey
William
front row
Jean
benji
?

sorry guys couldnt rem ur names please do add those i have forgotten

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## fred1sa

Matthee blocked me out qith his vape, lol. I'm the shadow in between Matthee and Gaza.


----------



## Zegee

Also someone please post a pic of @Pappi the man who took these amazing pics


----------



## Oupa

Thanks for posting pics of my better side @Pappi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

The one next to Mikey is William


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Zegee said:


> from left to right
> /quote]
> 
> Yay thank you


----------



## Silver

Lovely annotated pic @Zegee, thanks 

@Pappi - that photo is a winner!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Hey y'all just wanted to say a big thank you for everything. The Vape Meet was awesome and that iTaste VV is a wicked machine, finally enjoying the vaping immensely. 
Sorry had to leave early my grandpa had a bit of a nic rush from the clouds, but he enjoyed it. Both of us where completely amazed at the incredible equipment and size of the Vape clouds. Absolutely legendary, thank you.

I must say, that juice, "Brain Matter" from Mark@Juicyvapors is absolutely mind blowing. Insanely delicious. And the juice from Oupa, "VapourMountain" sample, 'A', is the most amazing thing I have ever tasted, I still don't know how to describe it, maybe, "Paris Hilton Perfume", actually, if Paris Hilton where a juice and one could vape her, that sample 'A' would be her and I would vape on her all night long(and the music plays....."alll night looong...all night.....all night loong....all night).

Anyways......., freaking awesome indeed. Mattheee, thank you as well, your info was an incredible help to me and your guidance is much appreciated, you sir are a wizard. 

Oupa, thank you, thank you, thank you, that iTaste VV/VW is exactly what the doctor ordered, and the Aspire BDCC clearomizer is something of a complete wonder to me. I seriously do not know how I vaped on that china town nonsense for so long when your incredible machines where available at such awesome prices. Even my worst clearomizers now vape brilliantly when setting the voltage according tot he correct resistance, of which can be read by the device as well(WOW). 

And to everyone, you guys are the most mellow bunch of dudes ever, thanks for your kind hearts, great smiles and flippen epic characters. All this makes me so happy I stopped stinkies, what an amazing adventure. Keep cool y'all, see ya soon.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Chop007 said:


> Hey y'all just wanted to say a big thank you for everything. The Vape Meet was awesome and that iTaste VV is a wicked machine, finally enjoying the vaping immensely.
> Sorry had to leave early my grandpa had a bit of a nic rush from the clouds, but he enjoyed it. Both of us where completely amazed at the incredible equipment and size of the Vape clouds. Absolutely legendary, thank you.
> 
> I must say, that juice, "Brain Matter" from Mark@Juicyvapors is absolutely mind blowing. Insanely delicious. And the juice from Oupa, "VapourMountain" sample, 'A', is the most amazing thing I have ever tasted, I still don't know how to describe it, maybe, "Paris Hilton Perfume", actually, if Paris Hilton where a juice and one could vape her, that sample 'A' would be her and I would vape on her all night long(and the music plays....."alll night looong...all night.....all night loong....all night).
> 
> Anyways......., freaking awesome indeed. Mattheee, thank you as well, your info was an incredible help to me and your guidance is much appreciated, you sir are a wizard.
> 
> Oupa, thank you, thank you, thank you, that iTaste VV/VW is exactly what the doctor ordered, and the Aspire BDCC clearomizer is something of a complete wonder to me. I seriously do not know how I vaped on that china town nonsense for so long when your incredible machines where available at such awesome prices. Even my worst clearomizers now vape brilliantly when setting the voltage according tot he correct resistance, of which can be read by the device as well(WOW).
> 
> And to everyone, you guys are the most mellow bunch of dudes ever, thanks for your kind hearts, great smiles and flippen epic characters. All this makes me so happy I stopped stinkies, what an amazing adventure. Keep cool y'all, see ya soon.


hey it was good to meet you as well we missed you for the group shot!

I must say only oke clever enough to have had a name tag on , you have given me an idea for next meet please bring ur grandpa with as well 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam

I think for the next meet there should be some zero nic samples 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

iKeyaam said:


> I think for the next meet there should be some zero nic samples
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mark from Juicy did say he will bring he was going to bring 0 then someone (@cvs) said 9mg 

lol 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Keyaam

After he vaped matthees reo 9mg felt like 0mg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

iKeyaam said:


> After he vaped matthees reo 9mg felt like 0mg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lmimp yeah @Matthee he is next level with the nic

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt

iKeyaam said:


> After he vaped matthees reo 9mg felt like 0mg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol

I blacked out a little after vaping @Matthee 's Reo.....
@Zegee looked like he was having a asthma attack.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol
> 
> I blacked out a little after vaping @Matthee 's Reo.....


lol


sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Silver

super post @Chop007 !
Loved your description of the Paris Hilton juice - wow - what did you put in that one @Oupa?
Sounds like it was a real blast indeed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chop007

Silver1 said:


> super post @Chop007 !
> Loved your description of the Paris Hilton juice - wow - what did you put in that one @Oupa?
> Sounds like it was a real blast indeed


Thanks bro, classic. Yeh I am vaping Paris as I type this. What a great lady, so smooth and gentle yet still has a good kick to it. That brain matter from Mark was also incredible, almost time to order some more. Yummy, yummy, yummy.

The best is just after a surf when the taste buds are fresh, vaping those juices on an iTaste VV/VW with a BDCC Clearomizer. The first few hits are ice cold, man, absolutely incredible. Even my surfer mate in the car who does not vape nor suck stinkies, was huffing at the air trying to taste more.

Thanks all, my grandpa digged it, said it reminded him of 'back in the day' when the Oaks used to gather around and smoke joints!!!!! Yeah, he was a hard core nutter in his day. Still hard as stone and young in the mind. But he definitely said he got a kick from the 2nd hand nic. If it wasn't for his tick bite fever many years ago he would still be smoking then I would get him on the vape. 

We restore classic cars so we have plenty of fabricating equipment and a mate of mine has an old school German metal Lathe machine. After chatting with Matthee and seeing that aluminium block that was lathed, I have a couple of ideas spinning around. Anyways, awesome, thanks again you guys all rock. Time to see what I can invent in Autocad, while hitting back on Paris of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pappi

Zegee said:


> Also someone please post a pic of @Pappi the man who took these amazing pics



ya someone please post a pic of that oke lokl ... I'm not photogenic so I prefer to be the one behind the lens. So chuffed that you guys like the pics I enjoyed myself so much yesterday, I even forgot I had a family lokl...

@Zegee, shot a lot for being such a sport and all the others guys, you rock ... 

Ps: @Zegee, how's the flavour going? Is there still left?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee

Pappi said:


> ya someone please post a pic of that oke lokl ... I'm not photogenic so I prefer to be the one behind the lens. So chuffed that you guys like the pics I enjoyed myself so much yesterday, I even forgot I had a family lokl...
> 
> @Zegee, shot a lot for being such a sport and all the others guys, you rock ...
> 
> Ps: @Zegee, how's the flavour going? Is there still left?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ssss shh don't tell everyone  letting it steep like u said but I am itching to fill up and vape

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Silver

I sense the potential birth of a locally made REO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zegee

Hey guys 2 options for next vape meet 
la playa - halaal friendly and have alcohol
spier wine estate if u guys wanna bring ur families along?
shimmy beach club 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Gazzacpt

I'm easy any one of those will work. Thought you said 2


----------



## Zegee

I suck at maths 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Stroodlepuff

no fair!!! I want to go to a vape meet at the beach too  If you choose Shimmy Beach Club!!! You Kaapies and durbanites are so lucky


----------



## Zegee

Lmao ok stroodlepuff just for you I will ask shimmy

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chop007

Here is a picture of the legend @Pappi who took all those awesome pics:






I only managed to get one at a distance, 007 style. You are lank photogenic bro. And you got epic skill with the camera, perfect shots, thanks bro.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Zegee said:


> Lmao ok stroodlepuff just for you I will ask shimmy
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



HUMPH!!! Not fair  when you guys planning on doing the next one?


----------



## Gazzacpt

Stroodlepuff said:


> no fair!!! I want to go to a vape meet at the beach too  If you choose Shimmy Beach Club!!! You Kaapies and durbanites are so lucky



You have brightwater common

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gazzacpt said:


> You have brightwater common




Pfffft its not the same no sea sand and beautiful clean sea air and pretty waves lol im having sea withdrawals havent seen the sea in about 4/5 years 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Stroodlepuff said:


> Pfffft its not the same no sea sand and beautiful clean sea air and pretty waves lol im having sea withdrawals havent seen the sea in about 4/5 years
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



 Durban is only 5 hrs away use to zip down for the weekend the time when I lived in josie.


----------



## Zegee

Chop007 said:


> Here is a picture of the legend @Pappi who took all those awesome pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only managed to get one at a distance, 007 style. You are lank photogenic bro. And you got epic skill with the camera, perfect shots, thanks bro.





Stroodlepuff said:


> HUMPH!!! Not fair  when you guys planning on doing the next one?


Thanks bro pic is good enough  he can crop and edit lol

at stroodlepuff haven't pegged down a date but the general feeling was a meet every 2 months if possible otherwise I believe once a quarter should be good.

Do believe we need to consider involving family as most of us are family ppl So y not an outdoor venue should be easy enough for us to find that have something for kids to do.

@ cape town peeps all suggestions for venue and next meet are welcome would like to start planning for next one gents we need to raise the bar 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yeah we also discussed every two months  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Gazzacpt said:


> Durban is only 5 hrs away use to zip down for the weekend the time when I lived in josie.




Lol I know just dont get time 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

I will stick with my suggestion le playa. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY

and we need to have the T's done by then

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Durban is only 5 hrs away use to zip down for the weekend the time when I lived in josie.



Yes great idea! Zip down peeps!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes great idea! Zip down peeps!



Can we stay on your boat  


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stroodlepuff said:


> Can we stay on your boat



It will be a little uncomfortable but sure you can...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Haha awesome looking boat that Rob

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Haha awesome looking boat that Rob



Thanks Gizmo! She is my pride and joy and she has her own bedroom (aka my man cave) that was built especially to fit her and keep her safe and clean! 

PS She loves the fact that I have stopped with the stinkies because there won't be anymore burn marks on her carpet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Hey stop hijacking ct thread
we know we inspire ppl with our mountains oceans and reos 
u guys can take a boat trip and join us down in ct 

sent from my reonautical cloud machine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


> Hey stop hijacking ct thread
> we know we inspire ppl with our mountains oceans and reos
> u guys can take a boat trip and join us down in ct
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



How about we start a new thread for the new meet ?


----------



## Zegee

Gazzacpt said:


> How about we start a new thread for the new meet ?


captain my captain I will have to agree  u always are the sensible one lol

sent from my reonautical cloud machine


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sorry for the hijack 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zegee said:


> captain my captain I will have to agree  u always are the sensible one lol
> 
> sent from my reonautical cloud machine



Been trying to convince HRH I'm sensible, she doesn't believe me.


----------



## Rowan Francis

Stroodlepuff said:


> Pfffft its not the same no sea sand and beautiful clean sea air and pretty waves lol im having sea withdrawals havent seen the sea in about 4/5 years
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



@Stroodlepuff ...just for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Rowan Francis said:


> @Stroodlepuff ...just for you
> 
> View attachment 1352




Meh!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

even though i came late and had to leave early, it was awesome meeting everyone.

thanks to all who arranged and to all suppliers with their samples, and to everyone who attended.

it was awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

So there was no 5 pawns at the vape meet .....





Then i decided to have 6 prawns

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Hi guys.... I'm disappointed I missed you all on Saturday but the daughter had a party I had to attend to. I'm a reseller and would like to introduce myself. My name is Zeki and look forward to meeting you all next time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mikey

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi guys.... I'm disappointed I missed you all on Saturday but the daughter had a party I had to attend to. I'm a reseller and would like to introduce myself. My name is Zeki and look forward to meeting you all next time.


Are you from VapeMob @Zeki ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

